# 69210 Removal Impacted Cerumen (partial)



## Traci Watson (Sep 15, 2011)

What would be the correct coding for the following?

Scenario:  Patient presents for removal of impacted cerumen.  Impaction is confirmed on exam.  Wax removal was attempted but unable to be fully completed to to patients discomfort.


----------



## ChristinePhillips (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cerumen removal*

I would bill the procedure with a modifier -52 as long as you have documentation that the physician did attempt removal


----------



## Traci Watson (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you that makes sense.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 16, 2011)

I would use modifier -53 if the intent was to complete the 69210 (the provider did not plan to perform a reduced procedure) and the procedure was discontinued due to threatening the well-being of the patient (pain).


----------

